
Senate Passes Bill To Quash Pirate Websites - davewiner
http://torrentfreak.com/senate-passes-bill-to-quash-pirate-websites-101118/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
mthomas
The Senate Judiciary committee passed the bill. It still needs to approved by
the full senate: [http://www.dmwmedia.com/news/2010/11/18/senate-judiciary-
app...](http://www.dmwmedia.com/news/2010/11/18/senate-judiciary-approves-
online-antipiracy-bill)

